# The Little Castle



## jsp77 (Aug 22, 2018)

Visited this one a few months ago on a solo trip, turned up early evening and thought i'd take a stealthy approach. Upon walking through a cow field and nearing some water i found myself having to walk through a boggy area and as a result getting wet muddy feet, just what i needed. This must have been a lovely place in its day, set in parkland and with stunning views.

On with the Photos


https://flic.kr/p/LAkGzv


https://flic.kr/p/LAkGcr


https://flic.kr/p/LAkFZH


https://flic.kr/p/27Av1SY


https://flic.kr/p/LAkF7F


https://flic.kr/p/LAkEyB 


https://flic.kr/p/LAkEcV


https://flic.kr/p/LAkDEH


https://flic.kr/p/LAkCPV


https://flic.kr/p/2agZGC5


https://flic.kr/p/NdNYBU


https://flic.kr/p/NdNYf1


https://flic.kr/p/NdNXSN


https://flic.kr/p/LAkyB6


https://flic.kr/p/LAkxFD


https://flic.kr/p/2ameU5F


https://flic.kr/p/2ameT5p


https://flic.kr/p/LAkuVZ


https://flic.kr/p/LAkufF


https://flic.kr/p/27AuQpU


https://flic.kr/p/2ameQXi


https://flic.kr/p/27AuNMq


https://flic.kr/p/LAkrR2


https://flic.kr/p/27AuLPh


https://flic.kr/p/LAkqXt


https://flic.kr/p/27AuKTu​
thanks for looking


----------



## paul.richards.up (Aug 23, 2018)

Wow !!! And that sunset


----------



## HughieD (Aug 23, 2018)

Love this place. Beautifully captured JSP. So many lovely architectural features. Hope it doesn't get trashed.


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 23, 2018)

Nice to see some more of your pics from here mate, they came out great!


----------



## smiler (Aug 23, 2018)

That is a Beaut, Thanks


----------



## Wrench (Aug 23, 2018)

Thats a stunner , nice work


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 23, 2018)

Some nice features still remain. That's a nice castle and it could be worth a renovation.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Aug 23, 2018)

Beautiful! Great report, thank you!


----------



## rockfordstone (Aug 24, 2018)

smashing stuff, love it


----------



## woody65 (Aug 26, 2018)

Great pictures, not seen this one before, any history?


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 27, 2018)

Cheers for all the comments guys


----------



## Rubex (Aug 28, 2018)

Love this!! Nicely captured jsp. That end shot is awesome!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 5, 2018)

Some amazing ceilings in there JSP, and love the different wall papers well worth a little chat with the cows


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 5, 2018)

Nicely caught JSP, I enjoyed my visit here its very relaxed. I do hope it dosent get wrecked, but as I was informed it has 5mil rebuild costs so needs someone pretty eccentric to save it!


----------



## woody65 (Sep 6, 2018)

What's its name?


----------



## krela (Sep 6, 2018)

woody65 said:


> What's its name?



It's called The Little Castle.

If you want any more than that please ask via PM.


----------

